
What I Did After Police Killed My Son - joshfraser
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/08/what-i-did-after-police-killed-my-son-110038.html
======
georgeecollins
He makes a good point that in the US the police departments and the district
attourney's office work too closely together to expect the DA to reliably
investigate police officers.

